# Sunday's Show and Tell ...6/13/21



## jd56 (Jun 13, 2021)

Starting early this morning. Going fishing soon and will be away from the internet for a while.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2021)

More 2 speed stuff.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 13, 2021)

some nd hubs and hardware,elgin wheel set,old evinrude with gas can,speedo and badge.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2021)

Legnano SWAG


----------



## schwinnderella (Jun 13, 2021)

no bikes, a few estate sale finds, the bulls hat is a shockwave style which are worth a few dollars


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 13, 2021)

Finally got my 1940 Gendron Skippy home, still waiting on upholstery, my wife liked so much it's found a place in my great room.  That makes 3 pedal cars and 4 bicycles in the house!!  Also picked up a few lights.

-mike


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 13, 2021)

Been busy at work so haven’t had time to post, @fordmike65 was kind enough to sell me this beautiful hawthorn I finally put together now it’s time to Enjoy it. I also picked up this BMX & sidecar project at a garage sell


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 13, 2021)

Am run on the champion


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 13, 2021)

Local Yard Sale items...

Santa Cruz cruiser board for 5 bucks & Ganz beer can holder girl for a dollar...









Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 13, 2021)

Picked up two pairs of grips this week and a 1980’s Ghostbuster sticker pack still in the original packaging for $1 at a garage sale I rode by yesterday.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 13, 2021)

Big thanks to Kato (Mike) for picking up this rare bird for me. Can’t wait to start this mostly complete project.


----------



## stezell (Jun 13, 2021)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Big thanks to Kato (Mike) for picking up this rare bird for me. Can’t wait to start this mostly complete project. View attachment 1429039
> View attachment 1429040
> 
> View attachment 1429041
> ...



Very cool ladies Wingbar Glenn! Looking forward to seeing it done. 
Sean


----------



## genesmachines (Jun 13, 2021)

Hey, LOVE the Sunday show and tell! finally can contribute some estate sale finds from NY. A 1936 American Flyer, skip tooth chain in original box and cool mudflaps


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 13, 2021)

Tractor swap meet is back for first time since 2019. Picked up a pair of Seiss horns for 5$ apiece. And a can of Lubriplate 1200-2 grease for a buck. The Lubriplate is the stuff I used in the nineties for hubs. The stuff really lasts and is the best I’ve used. Been hard to find and also is $20 or more now. I’ve been using other (cheaper) NLGI no2 grease but haven’t found one that works/lasts as well.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 13, 2021)

Saving for vacation but I couldn’t pass up this little button.


----------



## stoney (Jun 13, 2021)

Got this wagon. Does anyone know the maker. Don’t recall seeing one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2021)

stoney said:


> Got this wagon. Does anyone know the maker. Don’t recall seeing one.
> 
> View attachment 1429101
> 
> ...



Not sure of maker but send it to Georgia and I'll figure it out! @cr250mark @Oldbikes V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 13, 2021)

Yesterday I won this TOC lamp box at auction, it is 34" long and will look great on display with my lamps.  This Hoppy tank will be being sent to Jim Henderson this week to get my 26" bike project moving along.  Huge gratitude to Kirk Thomas for both posting the Craigslist post and his logistical skills than made this happen!  A vintage Mavic jersey also showed up.


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 13, 2021)

stoney said:


> Got this wagon. Does anyone know the maker. Don’t recall seeing one.
> 
> View attachment 1429101
> 
> ...




Definetly cool 
Unknown maker to me 
Pretty sure I Seen it in shipshewana in person .
Cool unusual airflow. Nice catch 
mark


----------



## falconer (Jun 13, 2021)

Picked this today at local auto swap meet. Who can tell me the maker? or brand? Good og paint and graphics.. Thanks much


----------



## jd56 (Jun 13, 2021)

Well worth the early wake up

5 lber. This is a true "bucketmouth"


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 13, 2021)

Bob and I snuck away early this morning to a local antique flea 
That happens every second Sunday but has been hindered with Covid 
Beautiful day ! Only to walk away with cool old A&W advertising piece from a Good Ole boy pretty well known in the Bicycle industry 
Here in Illinois For having some killer treasures ! Robin 
Always a pleasure to run into this Cat never know what he’ll have.  
mark


----------



## ratrodz (Jun 13, 2021)

Huge shout  out to @4scuda for finding this gem and passing it along to me! I have never seen this version of the duck tail silverking rack, this is a early version that mounts on the seat post binder clamp! I can also see why they stopped producing them.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 13, 2021)

Picked up this colorflow on Thursday night. Then went to the thousand islands with my wife and daughter this weekend. So no flea markets this week..but, we got to stay in our friend’s TOC boat house on Wellesley island and enjoyed seeing an occasional freighter creep by. They literally make less noise than a jetski. Good times


----------



## stoney (Jun 13, 2021)

cr250mark said:


> Definetly cool
> Unknown maker to me
> Pretty sure I Seen it in shipshewana in person .
> Cool unusual airflow. Nice catch
> mark



Picked it up in upstate N.Y.


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 13, 2021)

stoney said:


> Picked it up in upstate N.Y.




I won a few things from Chupp Auction
And drove into Indiana to pick them up
My mistake just looked back at pictures and dam close
Nice find
Look at this one , gunner wheelset and striped caps always makes me think Garton  .
This makes 2 cool wagons.
Mark


----------



## stoney (Jun 13, 2021)

cr250mark said:


> I won a few things from Chupp Auction
> And drove into Indiana to pick them up
> My mistake just looked back at pictures and dam close
> Nice find
> ...



Cool, very similar


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 13, 2021)

Just a couple sets of grips for me this past week


----------



## stoney (Jun 13, 2021)

Just showed up for the collection. 6 1/2” HUBLEY cast iron.


----------



## Rusthound (Jun 13, 2021)

Check this for the wagons  I have one of these








						1949 American Metalcraft Corp Streamlined Autowagon – The Online Bicycle Museum
					

1949 American Metalcraft Corp Streamlined Autowagon




					onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk


----------



## stoney (Jun 13, 2021)

Rusthound said:


> Check this for the wagons  I have one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are very cool


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 13, 2021)

Rusthound said:


> Check this for the wagons  I have one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good Ole Colin 
The man on the other side of the Pond has it all


----------



## stoney (Jun 13, 2021)

stoney said:


> Got this wagon. Does anyone know the maker. Don’t recall seeing one.
> 
> View attachment 1429101
> 
> ...



Found 1 picture on Google of this wagon. Worthpoint says Montgomery Ward


----------



## ranman (Jun 13, 2021)

Flipped


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 13, 2021)

genesmachines said:


> Hey, LOVE the Sunday show and tell! finally can contribute some estate sale finds from NY. A 1936 American Flyer, skip tooth chain in original box and cool mudflaps
> 
> View attachment 1429061
> 
> ...




Hello "Genesmachines",  Nice bike!!..............just curious, any relationship between the names?............see pics....


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 13, 2021)

Pair of early postwar Shelbys with blackout hubs. Been together their whole life.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 13, 2021)

Got another girls  complete Hawthorne and a boys frame & tank  for another sex change project.
I'm really partial to Schwinn  but had a lot of fun with my sister's childhood bike resto. i kind of got a Hawthorne bug.
I do need a boys headlight bezel if anyone has one like the one pictured.





























View attachment 1429449


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 13, 2021)

Some great stuff found this week everyone!! 👍

I started the week getting a few Smothers Brothers albums from a customer. My parents watched their tv show, therefore so did I and have good memories of a lot of their comedy. They had a few of their albums as well, like Aesop's Fables seen here. Not familiar with the other 2 albums though. I've been slowly collecting some of the vinyl I used to have. It was large collection including master discs, imports, bootlegs, etc. Gave them all to my guitarist best friend when I left for the Air Force & he still has them!!



I've also been on the hunt for a good to high level direct drive turntable to listen to the vinyl I have been collecting again. The same customer is a bit of an audiophile, as I am, and had an extra turntable so he gave it to me. He didn't like how the connecting cables to the receiver are hard wired on this one. Not a jack to plug into with a cable. Lucky me!!🤓







It's a Pioneer PL-530 from around '77-78ish. Can't wait to clear some space, hook it up and take it for a test spin!!

I also bought 5 raffle tickets at the TBC Swap in Colorado Springs yesterday. I won a TCB Bikes t-shirt that matches my car. A straightbar Schwinn frame (A serial# on the dropout). And a '52 3 speed Schwinn Varsity!!








Funny thing about that Varsity: my friend Seth @Schwinn1776 contacted me a while ago to pick up some Schwinn he bought in Longmont for him and deliver to him at a swap coming up as he's in Colorado Springs. No problem brother!! 😉 I was really impressed with the condition and love the darts on the fenders! Thought about trying to talk him out of it but, alas, have way to many bikes already. Now a $5 raffle ticket has it coming back to Longmont!!🤣

I found a new Western Flyer badged Huffy at the TCB Swap from @keithsbikes ! I even got to start riding it right away as well which is nice. 🙂




He also had a Huffy chainring/crank I need to convert my Flying Ace to skiptooth one day.




What a fun day it was at the swap! Was hoping to post a couple of bike a friend picked up while he was garage sailing in Longmont while I was at the swap in the Springs but haven't been able to pick those up yet. I guess I'll share them next week.....


----------



## petritl (Jun 13, 2021)

1929 Ford engine, misc tools, cast iron street sign


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 13, 2021)

My big find this weekend was that I finally found the time to clean up my bike wrenching area.  It's literally been years since I've cleaned it up and it had turned into such a crap hole that I couldn't even face it. Just piles of stuff everywhere and barely a space to set down a wrench on the work bench. Now I can hopefully get to some of these bikes that have been in the "que" for over half a decade. There's some sweet bikes in those boxes. I wish I'd taken some before photo's, the transformation is incredible. Why I waited till a beautiful warm sunny day to do this when Maine has half a year of cold crappy weather is anybody's guess.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 13, 2021)

I just realized I posted my ride this morning here and not this.pre toc Peter Wright anvil I picked up at a local swapmeet Saturday.1860 ish to 1890 ish.and I got a smokin deal on it too


----------



## JKT (Jun 14, 2021)

How is the rebound on that anvil ? looks to have had a lot of welding done to the edges.. that's usually not a good sign.. 9 times out of 10, it destroys an anvil and becomes a paper weight.. hence.. "a smokin Deal " worth scrap metal prices.. it happens a lot.. buyer beware !!! ...


----------



## 4scuda (Jun 14, 2021)

After a long drive just got home with this western flyer.  Even though the headlight doesn’t seem original to this bike I assume it’s correct for the bike?


----------



## ian (Jun 14, 2021)

Scored a nice mirrah with good patina.


----------



## 4scuda (Jun 16, 2021)

Probably don’t get many people showing off their igloo coolers on here. I had to go after the western flyer so I bid on some other things to make my trip worthwhile. This cooler looked full of training wheels but had a winner light showing so I bought it.  Was pleasantly surprised to see some more sellable items than training wheels. Included a really cool glass reflector.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 24, 2021)

JKT said:


> How is the rebound on that anvil ? looks to have had a lot of welding done to the edges.. that's usually not a good sign.. 9 times out of 10, it destroys an anvil and becomes a paper weight.. hence.. "a smokin Deal " worth scrap metal prices.. it happens a lot.. buyer beware !!! ...



It still bounces a ball bearing and has a good ring to it,just not at the edges.the top has been rebuilt and i knew that.i do panel replacement,rust,crash repairs on old volkswagens and porsches.i just use it for making and repairing sheetmetal parts.im not a blacksmith so it serves my purposes quite well and has an easy life now.


----------

